# What is your favourite dragon/lizard and why?



## danieloflat (Jan 19, 2011)

Just would like to kn ow what everyone is into really? my favourites are eastern Blueys because they are so laid back and are generally not fiesty what about yous?


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 19, 2011)

Any Ctenophorus spp, where can you go wrong with a colourful, active diurnal dragon lizard, my favourite spp would be the Central Military Dragon.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmmm thats tough I'll have to break it down:
Dragon: Frilled Neck Lizard (I think they're a dragon)
Skink: Pink Tongue
Gecko:Smooth Knobtail
Monitor: Lacey
I'm just naming aus species btw.


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 19, 2011)

fair enough nice ones guys, yeah i'm not quite sure on the frilly one? google it? it is a dragon, your correct  haha military dragons are cool also, my favorite dragon would have to be _Ctenophorus maculosus they are cute!_


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 19, 2011)

Lacey.

If you have ever seen one you would know why


----------



## hornet (Jan 19, 2011)

hmm my favorite lizard that i have had the chance to keep is Egernia striata


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 19, 2011)

Although if they ever get into the hobby i wouldn't mind Diporiphora superba, (Green Dragon) or a Diporiphora linga (Pink Dragon)


----------



## jinin (Jan 19, 2011)

Diporiphora Superba by a mile.

edit :james beat me to it lol


----------



## hornet (Jan 19, 2011)

God i miss Diporiphora, i used to keep winneckii, tiny tiny little dragon, would love to get some again in the future


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, I would love to get one of those Tiger stripped bearded dragons.

The pic is on a new thread by sweetangel.


----------



## Karly (Jan 19, 2011)

Perentie monitor, the closest I will ever get to owning a crocodile.... unless they change QLD laws and I can't see that happening.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 19, 2011)

im going to say Laceys , i wish i had of gotten one years ago .


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 19, 2011)

Dam you all :lol:

Superbs but now i will have to say Jacky Dragons 



jinin said:


> Diporiphora Superba by a mile.
> 
> edit :james beat me to it lol


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 19, 2011)

Boyds forest dragons and eastern water dragons 

they have attiude


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Jan 19, 2011)

hypo and high colour beardies and probs a lacey


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 19, 2011)

nice choices everyone, it seems to me like everyone is more into dragons and monitors, i am learning a few more species by this thread, it's good


----------



## bluewater (Jan 19, 2011)

Just got my first lizards so im gonna have to say Amyae!


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 19, 2011)

Boyds & Lacey's!


----------



## D3pro (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## danieloflat (Jan 19, 2011)

nice D3


----------



## Defective (Jan 19, 2011)

Dragons:BEARDIES!!!! love em to death
Monitors: Lacey
Geckos: Smooth Knobtail
Skink: No skinks!!



snakeluvver said:


> Dragon: Frilled Neck Lizard (I think they're a dragon)


no they are not dragons!!! Chlamydosaurus kingii is their proper name


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 19, 2011)

don't you like skinks lambertr?


----------



## Rocket (Jan 19, 2011)

Lambert said:


> Dragons:BEARDIES!!!! love em to death
> Monitors: Lacey
> Geckos: Smooth Knobtail
> Skink: No skinks!!
> ...



Umm...yes they are... They are part of the Agamidae family, commonly known as Dragons.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lambert said:


> no they are not dragons!!! Chlamydosaurus kingii is their proper name



Page 408 of Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards states otherwise. 

MONITORS: Spencer's Monitor (fav herp! but haven't had the chance to keep a lacey)
DRAGONS: Central Netted
GECKOES: Marbled Velvet
SKINKS: Western Blue Tongue


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Frilled Neck DRAGON for me - I love their size and personalities


----------



## Ctenophorus (Jan 19, 2011)

If I have to name one it would have to be Molochs


----------



## souldoubt (Jan 19, 2011)

I would love a perentie every one Ive had the pleasure of dealing with has been an impressive animal. 

As for geckoes I am determined to get my hands on a couple of Jewelled geckoes (S. elderi) in the future but theyre not the easiest to find


----------



## Jacquie (Jan 19, 2011)

My favourtie is the eastern water dragon. I wish they were more open to being handled but thats them. I currently have 3 males and would love a female if anyone has any available.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 19, 2011)

well, for me a lake eyre dragon....if they ever make it to the hobby, no matter the price, i will own a pair...hands down, no hesitation

for people who dont know what a lake eyre dragon is....here is a pic
Google Image Result for http://www.natureswindow.dk/RMI_DIAS/rmi03595.jpg


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 20, 2011)

I love Perenties. They are amazing.
Dragon: Frilled Neck or EWD.
Skink: Shinglebacks (So friendly)
Geckos: I have no experience with Geckos. Yet 


> My favourtie is the eastern water dragon. I wish they were more open to being handled but thats them. I currently have 3 males and would love a female if anyone has any available.


Check petpages they are everywhere at the moment.


----------



## bump73 (Jan 20, 2011)

Blotched blueys(alpine form) and shingle backs. Love tiliqua so easy to look after they will eat anything and if you want to breed them no incubation needed..

Ben


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 20, 2011)

wise words Bump  i would love to own shingles in the future!


----------



## Defective (Jan 20, 2011)

danieloflat said:


> don't you like skinks lambertr?


nope, to small (some of them) and i'm a big lizard person especially with monitors and dragons! plus i live in the country and i've kind of adopted a pet frilly up at my dads place...he lets me touch him and hand feed him etc. i've even named him...sir frillster! funny part is he knows my sisters car so he runs up to it and greets me..dad and my step mum think im like a lizard whisperer and my sister just shrugs and says 'hi sir frillster'. 



Rocket said:


> Umm...yes they are... They are part of the Agamidae family, commonly known as Dragons


. my apologies


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dragons - central beardies 
Skinks - Shinglebacks
Geckos - Amyae
Monitors - never owned any, but i think the mangrove monitors are the prettiest, closely followed by spencers!


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 20, 2011)

THAT is awesome lambert! i wish i had cool herps like that where i live,i pretty much just see common garden skinks and blueys haha


----------



## Defective (Jan 20, 2011)

i only see him when i go to my dads. ohh and in the horse paddock theres a big bluey like its massive, the next door neighbours have a vegie patch and it feeds off the vegies, snails, slugs, worms and everything. i've only seen her 3 times...i know its a female coz i picked her up and sexed her. bush lizards are really docile and human friendly out my dads way... otherwise its just me and i give off a vibe or something.


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 20, 2011)

hahaha that is cool as


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 20, 2011)

Lambert said:


> nope, to small (some of them) and i'm a big lizard person especially with monitors and dragons! plus i live in the country and i've kind of adopted a pet frilly up at my dads place...he lets me touch him and hand feed him etc. i've even named him...sir frillster! funny part is he knows my sisters car so he runs up to it and greets me..dad and my step mum think im like a lizard whisperer and my sister just shrugs and says 'hi sir frillster'.
> 
> . my apologies


 that....is awesome....lol my mum reckons my beardies sulk and get depressed when im not there, she thinks its coz they love me.....i think its coz i feed them more than her, and they get to come out of their cage when im there


----------



## Defective (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah same, when i went away for 2 days for new years i kept getting messages from mum saying how much yoda missed me and all he did was sleep. when im not around yoda never gets taken out for a run around or hug or anything. i have my uncles 60th in perth but im not going coz of all our animals and i don't trust anyone that they will feed him right or cuddle him.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Jan 20, 2011)

Lambert said:


> yeah same, when i went away for 2 days for new years i kept getting messages from mum saying how much yoda missed me and all he did was sleep. when im not around yoda never gets taken out for a run around or hug or anything. i have my uncles 60th in perth but im not going coz of all our animals and i don't trust anyone that they will feed him right or cuddle him.


 mean much? lol...yeh i would probably do the same, depending on the time i was away, recently i left for 4 days, well the whole family did, i lowered the temps a bit, topped up the water, and chucked a pack of woodies in there...when i got back they were sleeping in the same hide, one on top of the other......and the smaller one had some chunks out of his tail....grrrrrr...they were only little, and have healed now....but i am not doing that again


----------



## Defective (Jan 20, 2011)

this would be for a week, its like $600 for return flights from adelaide to perth and back and i really dont have the money. i would rather look after the animals and know they get looked after and that yoda has his crix and lights on and a cuddle then leave them with someone who has never kept a beardie in captivity before but only seen them in the wild...even if they are friends of my sisters...plus writing detailed instructions is not a strong point. plus as much as i love my uncle, i hardly see him and when i do its only ever for a few hours.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 20, 2011)

And why not ask someone from here to look after yoda?


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 20, 2011)

thats what i was about to suggest danny, there are people from all over australia on this site there might even be someone in your town!


----------



## tofu-tofu (Jan 20, 2011)

*beardie-beardie*

Hi Ofey, is tofu here. I like yellow phase beardie cos they are beautiful!


----------



## Defective (Jan 20, 2011)

because those that i know of in my town haven't exactly gained my trust. the only person i would trust with my beardie is carolyn aka lizardlady but she lives nearly 4hrs from me and has plenty of her own to to keep her busy (as much as i love her)


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 20, 2011)

why don't you get one lilly?


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 20, 2011)

beardies!!!!!! they run my house!!!! haha gotta love them.. even when they dont love you... (glances over at tank.. yes im talking about you freddo... )


----------



## cleobhp (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok I have a few faves. And they are all ones I own

SKINKS, Shinglebacks, because they are so docile and give us a lot of enjoyment,gidgees because they are so funny to watch and land mullets, which are due to give birth soon and will be the first reptile I have bred, they are just an awesome lizard.

Lace Monitors because the power they have is just amazing and yet they can be so tame.

My frillies are such an unusual and beautiful animal and some of the things they get up to is so comical.


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice collection you have there cleo, i would love to own all of those species when i move out of home and get a job haha


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jan 22, 2011)

Chamaeleo calyptratus

=D


----------



## danieloflat (Jan 22, 2011)

nice joshuahaha


----------

